# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Happy First Day of Spring!

## MIke R

and its a *POWDER DAY!!!.*..pinch me

major dumpage last night....

----------


## stbartshopper

Happy first day of spring to you as well. We have snow forecasted for this coming Tues. in Indianapolis, which means it is on the way to the east coast after that. At our home in northern Michigan, they have a new contest as to when our lake, Lake Charlevoix, will melt. You may have read that Lake Michigan has frozen over 97%. Spring can not come quick enough!

----------


## MIke R

yes we have  lake ice melt contests every year...its actually a big event with many great prizes.....

----------


## NHDiane

About 3-4 inches of heavy, wet stuff fell after midnight last night along with some sleet mix...wonderful to wake up to on this first day of spring!   :culpability:  Looks like you received the jackpot Mike.

----------


## MIke R

a foot plus...headin out  now to take a few runs before work

life is good

----------


## NHDiane

Enjoy playing in the snow!

----------


## andynap

Not until 12:57 PM

----------


## NHDiane

The detail man strikes again :Wink-slap:

----------


## MIke R

stlll snowing up here Diane....

----------


## NHDiane

Keep it up there!!!  It's been spitting rain here the last couple of hours

----------


## andynap

Happy First Day of Spring.  :Triumphant:  It hit 60 today

----------


## MIke R

....its been great but I am ready for Spring and the tropics and the Cape now....

----------

